# Endo visit, waiting for FNA



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi,I had my first appointment with the endocrinologist today and she saw my thyroid nodules and the ultrasound report and my normal TSH levels. I'm going to have the fine needle aspiration biopsy in 2 days (Thursday). Then it will take 1 week to get the results back.

One of my nodules is a huge 4cm cyst. I'm hoping they might drain that to ease some of the pressure in my neck. There's another nodule that's about 2 cm that is solid and then 3 smaller (1+cm) solid nodules. So, he'll biopsy here and there and everywhere, I guess. I sure hope I get back a clearly benign result rather than one of these indeterminate or suspicious results. Ugh.

She says I should be able to play tennis the next day. I'm hoping there isn't soreness or bruising. Does that sound correct that tennis might be in the cards for the following day? That's pretty cool!

I'm trying to be positive, and I'm not really stressed or anything. But I am tired and irritable. Downright grumpy at the moment.

:a1Thyroid:

She also took blood to measure the antibodies and vitamin D as well. I'm just waiting, waiting, waiting. Thanks for listening.

Lynn


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I have not had FNA myself so I can't offer you any experience. I will keep you in my thoughts in hope of a good outcome!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SnoodMama said:


> Hi,I had my first appointment with the endocrinologist today and she saw my thyroid nodules and the ultrasound report and my normal TSH levels. I'm going to have the fine needle aspiration biopsy in 2 days (Thursday). Then it will take 1 week to get the results back.
> 
> One of my nodules is a huge 4cm cyst. I'm hoping they might drain that to ease some of the pressure in my neck. There's another nodule that's about 2 cm that is solid and then 3 smaller (1+cm) solid nodules. So, he'll biopsy here and there and everywhere, I guess. I sure hope I get back a clearly benign result rather than one of these indeterminate or suspicious results. Ugh.
> 
> ...


Hi Lynn! Sounds like your doc is being very very thorough. This is a good thing but I am sorry you have to go through this.

We will wait w/you. I for one will be anxious to see your lab results and ranges and I hope the path comes back good.


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

I wish you well with your FNA. I had one and it's over pretty quickly. Make sure to use ice and take tylenol when you get home.

I was back to regular activities the next day, so tennis may be an option. See how you feel the next day and go from there.

Good luck!


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks you guys! It is so nice to come here and get a nice nudge of support from everyone! I really appreciate it. Ok, now to keep busy and keep my mind off it. Time to clean house!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SnoodMama said:


> Thanks you guys! It is so nice to come here and get a nice nudge of support from everyone! I really appreciate it. Ok, now to keep busy and keep my mind off it. Time to clean house!


{{{{SnoodMama}}}}

Here's a hug from the group.......


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi! The FNA went really well today. The radiologist seemed really experienced and excellent. He said the nodules looked benign, but two of them were large and he biopsied them. It didn't hurt very much at all. I'm not even all that sore now. It took about 45 minutes. He also drained the 4cm cyst I had and now the pressure in my neck has eased. I'm not choking anymore! Woohoo! Of course cysts tend to come back so we'll have to keep an eye on that. I'll get the biopsy results back next week, but I was really encouraged by what the radiologist said about them looking benign (well-circumscribed, no calcificaitons, same color as surrounding tissue === good signs). And I'm even going to play tennis tomorrow.

So, I wonder what causes a thyroid to go wacko and start growing all these nodules? There were tons of them. Ewwww. My hormone levels are normal. And I don't have the antibody test results back yet nor the vitamin d results.

Thanks for the support and for listening. The thyroid sure is a strange gland, isn't it?

Lynn


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SnoodMama said:


> Hi! The FNA went really well today. The radiologist seemed really experienced and excellent. He said the nodules looked benign, but two of them were large and he biopsied them. It didn't hurt very much at all. I'm not even all that sore now. It took about 45 minutes. He also drained the 4cm cyst I had and now the pressure in my neck has eased. I'm not choking anymore! Woohoo! Of course cysts tend to come back so we'll have to keep an eye on that. I'll get the biopsy results back next week, but I was really encouraged by what the radiologist said about them looking benign (well-circumscribed, no calcificaitons, same color as surrounding tissue === good signs). And I'm even going to play tennis tomorrow.
> 
> So, I wonder what causes a thyroid to go wacko and start growing all these nodules? There were tons of them. Ewwww. My hormone levels are normal. And I don't have the antibody test results back yet nor the vitamin d results.
> 
> ...


Oh, Lynn.......................so good to hear from you. What a brave soldier you are. Positive attitude when a long way for you re the FNA. Keep ice on the area if you feel any discomfort.

Can't wait to see the lab results and ranges when you get them.

Keeping fingers crossed for pathology results!


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Glad to hear you made it through the procedure and even have some relief. (I had no idea they could just drain a cyst like that.) Hoping the results are good as well! Please let us know!


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi, well tomorrow is the day I'm supposed to get my biopsy results back. They thought it looked benign and I have been very calm and rational for my 7 day wait. But tonight I started freaking out a bit, so I had a Bud Light and now I'm calm again. LOL.

I got the TPO, TG antibody and the vitamin D test results back and they were all normal. My TSH levels are normal too.

Well, I had a good 5 days of relief from the cyst, but now I can tell it has refilled. I can see the swelling and feel the throat tightness and choking sensation again. ARGH!!!! :a1Thyroid: Here's my magical inflating and deflating thyroid.

So, I'll spend the day waiting by the telephone tomorrow. Don't you hate that?

Lynn

===============
multinodular goiter + large irritating 4 cm cyst
normal TSH, hormones
no TPO, TG antibodies, vitamin d normal
looks benign on US
waiting for biopsy results
ready for bed or trip to Hawaii


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SnoodMama said:


> Hi, well tomorrow is the day I'm supposed to get my biopsy results back. They thought it looked benign and I have been very calm and rational for my 7 day wait. But tonight I started freaking out a bit, so I had a Bud Light and now I'm calm again. LOL.
> 
> I got the TPO, TG antibody and the vitamin D test results back and they were all normal. My TSH levels are normal too.
> 
> ...


Lynn, many of us would love to see the results of the above tests with the ranges. That is if you want us to see. I have a hard time accepting this "normal" stuff.

And I definitely hope FNA comes back benign. Let us know!


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

It is benign!!!!!! Yay!!!!! The cyst is back, but they might remove half the thyroid. I'll wait till it gets really uncomfortable though.

Hey today is the Feast of St. Blaise (patron saint of throats)! Get your throat blessed at any Catholic church! Whatever it takes!

Thanks for your support!

:hugs:

Lynn


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

My doctor didn't give me the numbers. And I didn't ask because I tend to go blank and stupid when I'm on the phone with them. Don't know why. I'm really technical but I go completely stupid when talking to them. It doesn't help that my 7 year old daughter was running riot and asking me to help her open her Cadbury Egg candy while I was on the phone getting my biopsy results. Sheesh!


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Yeah for good biopsy results!

You'll get your blood work have your surgery in your own time. I think we all go a bit blank with doctors. I know I do.


----------



## SAHM (Jan 21, 2011)

Hope everything is well!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SnoodMama said:


> It is benign!!!!!! Yay!!!!! The cyst is back, but they might remove half the thyroid. I'll wait till it gets really uncomfortable though.
> 
> Hey today is the Feast of St. Blaise (patron saint of throats)! Get your throat blessed at any Catholic church! Whatever it takes!
> 
> ...


Lynn; what totally wonderful news! I am so happy for you and yes; Blessings for body parts. I am all for it. Whatever works!


----------

